# Medicare Hospital Compare Star Ratings Fail to Score with Critics



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2015)

Medicare hospital star ratings, full article here...http://seniorjournal.com/NEWS/Medic...ar-rating-but-fails-to-score-with-critics.htm



> *Editor's note: New star rating system gets some hoarse criticism at Kaiser Health News
> 
> *April 16, 2015 – Medicare’s Hospital Compare website may have added the star rating system today but the new service – well, even the earlier service – is not getting five stars from Jordan Rau of Kaiser Health News. His article published today is below. It is a “must read” for senior citizens planning on using the service to choose a hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, I am well aware of this and believe me... so are the hospitals.  They are striving for the highest ratings possible..  HCAHPS scores are always front and center, and we are always hearing about them in our Town Hall meetings.


----------

